# Cayenne Lime Marinated Grilled Jack Crevalle



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

Once you eat jack, you never throw back!

http://youtu.be/_zDDPhwxuf0


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

I`ll throw `em back, watch me!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I haven't got that hungry yet !!! I did keep and clean one for some one on my boat this year .. They wanted to try it !! 

Have not heard from them since


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'd like to try it but hate to go through all the hassle of cleaning and cooking. Then having all that meat and maybe throwing it away.


----------



## captnroger (Jun 27, 2013)

Doesn't even look good...


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

I have no idea what people are talking about when they say this fish tastes bad. My bet is they have never tried it or have never tried it cared for and properly trimmed. 

We take good care of our fish - icing them immediately and thoroughly. My daughter makes careful efforts at trimming after I provide the initial fillet.

Her words:

I was super careful taking all the blood meat off of the CJ.... as with everything else

Lol like super rinsing all the scales and [slime] and trimming any bones or blood meat or silver skin

The strong marinade is a matter of choice, not covering up strong fishy flavors. The last time we had it, we just threw it on the grill. The mild, firm flesh was very good grilled. But the mild flavor suggested some cajun seasoning ...


----------

